#ubuntu-lb 2011-07-04
<Armageddon> kopkg
<Armageddon> adfgde
<rapacity> a totally normal greeting
<alienpulse> wel3aneee hone !
<alienpulse> wowww!
<youssefchaker> deyman
<youssefchaker> shou lakan
<Armageddon> 7er2in el arid billi fiha
#ubuntu-lb 2012-07-02
<Armageddon> brb
#ubuntu-lb 2012-07-08
<Armageddon> ok
<Jawad> nice to find lebanese linux users
<Armageddon> users ?
<Armageddon> just users ?
<Jawad> lol
<Jawad> sys admins :P
<Armageddon> I'm no sys admin
<Armageddon> even though I can probably do it
<Armageddon> where there is a shell, there is a way !
<Jawad> i brb
<Jawad> back
<Jawad> so is everyone using ubuntu as his main distro
<Armageddon> nope
<Armageddon> I don't believe anyone is to be honest
<Jawad> because i dunno i hate unity
<Jawad> u know
<Jawad> how can we help
<Jawad> u know in this lebanese group
<Armageddon> to be honest, I don't think you can
<Jawad> why is that :P ?
<Armageddon> because it's a one man show who doesn't want to work
<Armageddon> he just likes the name of founder or something never wants to work
<Armageddon> so there is no community
<Jawad> typical lebanese :P
<Armageddon> yup
<Armageddon> we tried to take control and work but he promised to work and then guess what !
<Armageddon> so we stopped bothering
<Jawad> why not trying to communicate with ubuntu staff
<Armageddon> I did
<Jawad> and
<Armageddon> and it was a big fuzz and nothing happened
<Armageddon> either way, I don't really care for Ubuntu or the whole community anymore
<Armageddon> I'm here for the friends I have in here
<Jawad> i dont even use ubuntu
<Jawad> but i like the lebanese thing
<Jawad> liked*
<Armageddon> you are using mint probably
<Jawad> on my laptop min and on my desktop debian
<Armageddon> okay
<Jawad> so anyone of the guys here on lebgeeks ?
<Jawad> lebgeeks.com/forums
<Armageddon> nope
<Armageddon> and that's just me
<Armageddon> I don't know about other people
<Jawad> anyway nice meeting you
<Armageddon> nice meeting you too
